# Airtel DigitalTV review..



## fabler (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi guys. 

I don't know whether this is the right forum section to post this thread or not? But I find that this thread can be fit here.

I want to share some review about Airtel Digital TV with you. I'm living in A'bad Gujarat. I've installed Digital TV at my place yesterday. The installation and activation is quick and easy. I've visited the airtel office on 10th Jan, 2009 (Saturday) after noon and told them I want to buy digital TV. They gave me demo and told me about different plans and top-up recharges and took my phone number and address. After an hour a guy came to my place with set-topbox. I've bought Rs. 3500 plan and paid him cash. On the very next day (Sunday) at 1:00 PM two guys in very well dressed with blue T-shirt of airtel came to my place and installed the dish on the roof and activated my digital TV and gave me a demo about remote and set-topbox. The picture and sound quality is very good like DVD movie. The user interface is good and user friendly. The one thing I like is the remote of set-topbox. Digital TV's remote can learn, the command of your TV's remote. So you can use the set-topbox remote as your TV remote also. The manual is very helpful and easy. The other thing I like is you can search the program by your mood. If you want to see comedy programs currently broadcasting, then you can also get the list of channels where the comedy program/movie is broadcasting along with program/movie name. You'll get six games which you can play anytime unlimited, no extra charges. There are 10 world space radio station in Digital TV. I like SPIN and UP-Country, world space radio station. Its cool. So, that’s it.


What's your opinion and review about it ?

Thanks..


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 3, 2009)

I would happily go for Airtel Digital TV only if it has BBC entertainment like TATA Sky.
  right now Stuck with TATA sky.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2009)

huh.....
Airtel Digital TV Remote Sucks Big time. Throw it away.
Sick of it MAX.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2009)

^nope, i can't agree with your statement who provides discovery, nat geo, fox history. Disht Tv in my home is currently running on 125rs per month. It got 13regional channels(telugu)+4sports channels(Starcirkcet, sports, ESPN, Tensoprts, Zeesports)+Infotainment pack(Fox history, Nat Geo, Discovery, Animal planet)+All opensource channles))). It's simply mind blowing offer. I'm quite amazed to get this offer.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2009)

Dish TV uses MPEG-2 technology. So, it will not be catchy as Sun Direct which uses MPEG-4. But Dish TV retains the advantage of less glitches in video when there is signal lag.Yes, there will be loss in signals.  The signal quality(not the picture quality) drops down to 40-50%. But it will only happen when there is some harsh raining. When i mean harsh. It means really harsh rain. I can only remember a couple of days when the signals ran off. And the irony is it returned with no more than 30mins.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ thats the problem every one who is having DTH is facing. Right? Under heavy rains the signal goes kaput !!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2009)

^ the goddamn irony in this situation is, All my neighbor's cable connections will be lost coz of rain. And more over there will be no power supply. As they will stop electricity, even if there is any small sprinkles. Sue electrical department in my town..


----------



## dreams (Jul 16, 2009)

any reviews on sun dth esp. in delhi??? I am planning to go for this, since no tamil channel bouquet frm local cable wala.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2009)

Dish Tv has more than 15tamil channels i think, don't know about the Sun DTH.


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2009)

most of my frnds havin a dish tv bac in chennai are not satisfied wit it..for some reasons..so nt of a plan to go for tata or dish or big or airtel.


----------

